# My dream pet room



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I am SOOOOO a day dreamer. I would love to redo a bunch of stuff in my house and one of the things I would LOVE to do is a dream dog room (if I had more than one dog). It would be in the lower level, with some type of non-porous flooring - you know that would not retain odors. Maybe with a drain in the middle if I needed to hose down the room. Heat & air controlled, yet have a good ventelation system. On one end would be potty pads, food, bed, etc. The other end would have a really awesome stainless steal tub, counter and grooming table. The room would have a split door on it for when I'm in there bathing and grooming - that way I'm not "shut in" the room, yet doggies can't get out. 

Who else had ideas for cool dog rooms?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That sounds great... I have two split doors in my house and I love them! I hope you can build your dream room some time soon!!









P.S. I love to day dream, too!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh i love to dream too & i can imagine what your dream pet room would be like. Sounds excellent


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw an awesome room on tv once that a lady had done for her yorkies. It was UNREAL! It was decorated really girly and stuff. She had clothes line strung to hang outfits and a loft bunk bed with steps up to it...a dresser used as a grooming center...the wee pads were in a cute outhouse like thing. The entire room was added on/created just for the dogs. It was so "out there"...but so cute at the same time!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice Mary! Also speakers and a stero system/TV in the room. When I leave Sassy at home I put the TV on the weather channel. We call it the "Sassy channel." The voices are all monotoned, no cursing, or screaming. Just calm quiet voices.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

OOOOO, the girly theme and TV/Stereo - nice touches....I'll add that to my little dream!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can get that heating thing but under the floor so the tiles aren't cold in the winter. LOL! At least that is in my dream dog room. I also want the drain. I would love one of those country style sinks to bath the girls in. With cabinet so taht all the grooming supplies are in one spot and are easy to get at.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love to daydream also and love the idea for your dream doggie room. Mine would be similar with the drain in the floor! I love that beautiful ceramic tile that has the pawprints in it







I would love for it to have that 'farmhouse' feel to it. sigh.............


----------

